

Tesla Motors Puts Off U.S. Loan Payments - jboggan
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2012/09/25/tesla-motors-puts-off-u-s-loan-payments/

======
jboggan
I hope they can pull this off. They have a great product and solid engineering
- hopefully the economics can follow. I think this is going to be a success
regardless of the financial future of Tesla itself. The engineering
innovations should pay great dividends down the road for all electric vehicles
and transport systems.

